# Pricing structures



## bigdave1

I need your help guys with some Pricing structures for my static valeting centre. 

I need some help with what levels to cover in my valets 

i.e : 

Outside Wash ( what to include ) How much to charge ?

Inside & Out ( how far to go) How much to charge ? 

Mini Valet " "

Full Valet " "


----------



## M4D YN

Why do you need help from DW??


----------



## Banham49

Just see what the local competion is pricing and base it around that.


----------



## bigdave1

Theres not many Static Valeting Centres about 

Its not going to be a drive through kosovan car wash but more of a static valeting place


----------



## bigdave1

Problem being, could you do a quick wash for £7? Leaving the windows and not dressing the tyres? In effect sending out a dirty car? 

This is where im struggling!! Im too much of a perfectionist!


----------



## cheekymonkey

wash the car but not the windows :doublesho. washing the window adds no more time or expense


----------



## DMH-01

If you're asking these sort of questions then I'm amazed that you're running a business.


----------



## M4D YN

DMH-01 said:


> If you're asking these sort of questions then I'm amazed that you're running a business.


:thumb:I never wanted to say this,as all the ball bags want to jump on me


----------



## Jdudley90

You've asked this before and the thread deleted. You and only you know your overheads and therefore what you need to charge.
From what you've said you're the dogs dangles anyway so can charge what you want.


----------



## markamo

mate just do some searches, there is no point asking this question, because prices vary in different area's, good luck with the venture:thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

Seriously Bigdave1 - given the large number of threads you have started in the last week asking very basic and fundament questions about starting a business, it is clear that it is not members on DW you need advice from, but rather you SERIOUSLY need to sit down with a business mentor or your bank business manager - quickly.

It is quite clear you are trying to set up a new business without having even developed a business plan. Please, get professional advice on starting a new business and help developing the basic business plan before you do anything else, as it really sounds like you are at risk of making some very fundamental and expensive mistakes.

Don't risk bankrupting yourself, losing your home etc by trying to launch a new business half-****ed - without a sound, well-reseached business plan that has been vetted by a professional adviser.


----------



## S63

If memory serves me correctly the OP has another business so this is to be a part time venture....that's part time earnings with full time overheads...factor in also the decision to work only when temps are above 2 degrees and it doesn't look like a business plan worthy of success.

There have been many threads of a similar nature over the years I've frequented DW, how many of those members with similar questions have gone onto building a successful business?


----------



## Kerr

Bigdave1, not to be harsh, but I'm with the negative people on here. 

All the threads you have started in recent weeks have all been really basic and now you are ready to start a business. 

Seems you are getting a bit too far ahead of yourself. 

Careful and not make a huge and expensive mistake.


----------



## bigdave1

Thanks Fella's


----------



## S63

bigdave1 said:


> Thanks Fella's


:lol: that's it, nothing further to say?


----------



## bigslippy

S63 said:


> :lol: that's it, nothing further to say?


He might have swore


----------



## bigdave1

S63 said:


> :lol: that's it, nothing further to say?


Nah im hanging the wash mitt up. Its been emotional :wave::car:


----------



## Kerr

bigdave1 said:


> Nah im hanging the wash mitt up. Its been emotional :wave::car:


At least you still have a sense of humour.

It does seem valeting/detailing/car washes is a tough business to crack.

There has been lots of people fail and they obviously fail for a reason.

We get lots of offers posted through our work and even with hundreds of cars and lots of people with disposable income, I've never seen anyone take up the offer.


----------



## smegal

I think he's a troll tbh.


----------



## AllenF

Ho hum


----------



## steve1975

he's only asking for abit of advice ffs.....give the guy a break


----------



## bigdave1

steve1975 said:


> he's only asking for abit of advice ffs.....give the guy a break


Thanks dude. :thumb:

Ive had some great advice from the lads on here but I guess my eagerness to crack on with things has bit me on the ass.

I am just after some advice regarding pricing structures, I have done tons of research online but am still a bit lost.

There seems to be no set pricing and its varying from mobile/static and polish car wash which im not even going to try and compete with!

What im looking to do is to set up a high end valeting centre, not a drive through wash, but a static valeting centre kind of a compromise inbetween a drive through wash and a mobile valet.

:buffer::detailer::driver:


----------



## stangalang

Here is the best peice of advice i can give you, if you want to be a trailblazer, do it your own way. Trying to do YOUR thing THEIR way is doomed to fail. If you need the consent or methods of those around you, then you are nothing more than a follower. 
Pricing is personal, and based on lots of factors you won't find on here. And do remember, they can be adjusted to suit


----------



## steve1975

bigdave1 said:


> Thanks dude. :thumb:
> 
> Ive had some great advice from the lads on here but I guess my eagerness to crack on with things has bit me on the ass.
> 
> I am just after some advice regarding pricing structures, I have done tons of research online but am still a bit lost.
> 
> There seems to be no set pricing and its varying from mobile/static and polish car wash which im not even going to try and compete with!
> 
> What im looking to do is to set up a high end valeting centre, not a drive through wash, but a static valeting centre kind of a compromise inbetween a drive through wash and a mobile valet.
> 
> :buffer::detailer::driver:


where abouts are you located anyway? i'd be happy to come and spend the day with you if your close to me :thumb:


----------



## AllenF

Steve1975 not FFS at all
Big dave i hate to say this bud but you SERIOUSLY need to read this thread VERY VERY carefully and then maybe take a different approach.
You say a compromise between a polish wash and a mobile.
May i remind you of this thread of yours.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=333574

How are you going to advertise that as a so called professional?
I dont know any polish boys that would use it let alone high end boys. F?!k me even motorclean dont use it ( and THAT is saying something). 
The higher end valets / detailers would rather rectify rather than cover it up its just going to get you a cowboy name.
As stated earlier in this thread write a business plan and people will be happy to help you out but wildly stabbing in the dark is going to end in tears when you seriously damage someones motor.


----------



## richard56

Bigdave 1
To be honest I'm a bit like you. I would love my own little business.
I've thanked 'chrisgreen' for his post earlier.
I am going to make an appointment on Monday to find out more about business plans.

Good luck with your venture.


----------



## S63

smegal said:


> I think he's a troll tbh.


And you'd be spot on.:thumb:


----------



## bigdave1

AllenF said:


> Steve1975 not FFS at all
> Big dave i hate to say this bud but you SERIOUSLY need to read this thread VERY VERY carefully and then maybe take a different approach.
> You say a compromise between a polish wash and a mobile.
> May i remind you of this thread of yours.
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=333574
> 
> How are you going to advertise that as a so called professional?
> I dont know any polish boys that would use it let alone high end boys. F?!k me even motorclean dont use it ( and THAT is saying something).
> The higher end valets / detailers would rather rectify rather than cover it up its just going to get you a cowboy name.
> As stated earlier in this thread write a business plan and people will be happy to help you out but wildly stabbing in the dark is going to end in tears when you seriously damage someones motor.


Im talking about cars that are 15 years old and tired looking!

All Colour magic does is hides the scratches/stone chips temperarally which makes the car look GOOD :thumb:

And I do know valeters that use it. 

Now you may be old, but you don't know everything mate :driver:


----------



## steve1975

bigdave1 said:


> Im talking about cars that are 15 years old and tired looking!
> 
> All Colour magic does is hides the scratches/stone chips temperarally which makes the car look GOOD :thumb:
> 
> And I do know valeters that use it.
> 
> Now you may be old, but you don't know everything mate :driver:


Now you may be old, but you don't know everything mate :lol:


----------



## mikethefish

I don't understand how you can all be so negative !!!!!

If you want to go high end take a leaf out of the best detailers book and charge £100 per hour !!!!!

You know how good you are and what customers you are after so set a price reflecting your quality !!!!!


----------



## cheekymonkey

bigdave i commend you on your enthusiasm and willingness, something others in this country are lacking, but you need more than that when it comes to running your own business, get the experience you need and the know how or you will be fighting a losing battle.


----------



## Kerr

steve1975 said:


> he's only asking for abit of advice ffs.....give the guy a break


To be fair all the advice, bar the odd stirring post, has actually been through more of concern than anything.

We have to assume Bigdave1 is serious, and taking that into account, it doesn't look good.

Nobody has been that harsh to the OP surprisingly.


----------



## suspal

"where abouts are you located anyway? i'd be happy to come and spend the day with you if your close to me "

Already offered my time and help by myself even gave Bigdave my phone number,yet after responding to the pm by txt saying he'd phone me next day,guess what no phone call.
Now not knocking him in any way shape or form i'm surprised,for someone so keen and wanting advise would let an opportunity go waste.


----------



## bigdave1

suspal said:


> "where abouts are you located anyway? i'd be happy to come and spend the day with you if your close to me "
> 
> Already offered my time and help by myself even gave Bigdave my phone number,yet after responding to the pm by txt saying he'd phone me next day,guess what no phone call.
> Now not knocking him in any way shape or form i'm surprised,for someone so keen and wanting advise would let an opportunity go waste.


Mate I didn't call because simply feel like I don't want to hassle you and I don't have a specific question that needs answering. Its just awkward ringing someone you don't know asking for advice. 

But thanks anyway :thumb:


----------



## S63

You've had a ton of "specific" questions since joining this forum, now when direct help is at hand you make excuses.

How's your other new business progressing selling inflatable car mats?


----------



## bigdave1

cheekymonkey said:


> bigdave i commend you on your enthusiasm and willingness, something others in this country are lacking, but you need more than that when it comes to running your own business, get the experience you need and the know how or you will be fighting a losing battle.


Mate not being funny but I know how to valet a car!

Ive been buying and selling motors for a living since the age of 19 so basically 11 years!

In that 11 years of selling motors in the price bracket of between £500 - 3 grand I have bought some cars in need of dire valets!

All is self learnt and picked up over the years, just from hanging around auto body shops, valeting places, garages & mechanics!

I actually have 1st hand experience which is more than any course or person can teach!

Yes I have F*cked cars up along the way but ive had to rectify them again and made my mistakes 1st hand so that they will never happen again!

I have come across every paint defect going, Ive also learn't alot about painting cars & bodywork which is something alot of you guys probably don't know nothing about! Again giving greater understanding of how paint works!

I Once bought a car that had been sitting for over a year with the window broken, full of rain water, spiders webs & green moss, broken glass and mould. Alongside bodywork issues & not to mention mechanical issues!

I purchased it ridiculously cheap and trailered it home on a whim

Got the motor running after a few days investigating, sorted the bodywork out, and 2 days valeting and I mean it was BAD! ... BUT I got that car showroom again and guess what.. I made 2 grand profit! The car was like new!

I will have done things you guys only dream about. But when it comes to valeting to make a living things differ!

I don't know anything about pricing structures - As I have never had to charge anyone for a valet!

I can post some pictures up of my work if you guys are so insistant. :wall:

All I am after is some help with what to charge and what services to offer..

This forum is supposed to be a place where people get help, but the community is split, there is those who are being funny, sarcastic and people saying im a troll :lol:

Then you got some genuine guys who actually do help. :thumb:

But to all of you who think I can't valet... get that out of your heads! Cos most of you willl be working on new cars with no paintwork defects, that have been regularly maintained and will be a breeze to valet.

Stop judging people without knowing there backgrounds/history or what they are capable of..

All the negative people are not welcome on my threads so bye bye :wave:


----------



## S63

Bye Dave.


----------



## bigdave1

S63 said:


> Bye Dave.


See ya :wave:


----------



## srod

I would bite steve1975's arm off if I were you Dave and take him up on that fantastic offer. When I started out (I am mobile) I arranged to spend a couple of days with a local valeting company and that really set me on the straight and narrow, as it were! I'm not one for business plans and the like (more of a grab the bull by the horn and worry about the consequences later type of person), but this really got me started in terms of a basic valeting technique (I had no experience whatsoever) and the equipment that I would need. Must admit that I spent days and days on these forums, reading everything I could. I didn't post any questions as such because, honestly, all my questions had already been asked in these forums. Not having a pop buddy, that's just my way.

From my first thoughts of starting up this little business I would say that it took me 3 months before I was accepting my first bookings, and it was a struggle to start with. Honestly, had I not had quite a bit of savings behind me to support me through what was a slow start, I would have folded. As it is, I am coming up to 4 years now in business and things are looking quite rosy. I still do other work on the side to support valeting/detailing and keep me going through the lean times (usually the winter!) but I love it. The 3 months setup involved sourcing a van, equipment, products and know how! Didn't really do any market research as such (that's not my thing!) just had a belief you know that I could do it. Hell, it wasn't a huge outlay and if things didn't work out, I was sure I could recoup most of my outlay through selling the equipment etc. and so in that sense I wasn't overly worried.

Dave, my advice is take up steve1975's offer and get out there. Pick the guy's brains to death in terms of strategy and the like. After this, if you decide to continue, then consider setting up as a mobile valeter. Much of the same equipment you will source can be used in your static unit anyhow and so, 2 birds with one stone. I know in my immediate geographical area, a 'quality static valeting' unit will most probably not work; there are simply too many hand-wash stations around. I think that a static business will work best for top-end detailing, depending of course on the area in which you are based.

*EDIT : just read your post above; ok, your valeting skills are not in question then.  Still, a day out with someone with their own business would still be invaluable inmo. You can look at their setup and so on; look at their prices.


----------



## muzzer

In all honesty, if you are set on making a go of this then good luck to you dave but a very serious paragraph of caution is needed.
Every week someone starts a "i'm startinv my own business because i am the mutts nuts at this malarkey" thread before quickly disappearing. Get some expert advice on how to keep this venture from going south and ruining you into the bargain and from that you can work out what you NEED to charge to make money. Then i suggest you canvass people to see if their is a demand for this.
Once you've done all that and if you still thinks it's viable, then good luck to you and i look forward to seeing your posts in here of your work :thumb:


----------



## suspal

bigdave1 said:


> Mate I didn't call because simply feel like I don't want to hassle you and I don't have a specific question that needs answering. Its just awkward ringing someone you don't know asking for advice.
> 
> But thanks anyway :thumb:


No problem mate,the majority on Dw try and help each other out,because we share a common interest.the generosity of most of the patrons is unbelievably fantastic.
Most of us(were) only trying to help,it wasn't as if i was going to bite your head off lol.
Like i said i wish you luck on your endeavours but stick to what you know best and you'll not be disappointed.:thumb:


----------



## bigdave1

srod said:


> I would bite steve1975's arm off if I were you Dave and take him up on that fantastic offer. When I started out (I am mobile) I arranged to spend a couple of days with a local valeting company and that really set me on the straight and narrow, as it were! I'm not one for business plans and the like (more of a grab the bull by the horn and worry about the consequences later type of person), but this really got me started in terms of a basic valeting technique (I had no experience whatsoever) and the equipment that I would need. Must admit that I spent days and days on these forums, reading everything I could. I didn't post any questions as such because, honestly, all my questions had already been asked in these forums. Not having a pop buddy, that's just my way.
> 
> From my first thoughts of starting up this little business I would say that it took me 3 months before I was accepting my first bookings, and it was a struggle to start with. Honestly, had I not had quite a bit of savings behind me to support me through what was a slow start, I would have folded. As it is, I am coming up to 4 years now in business and things are looking quite rosy. I still do other work on the side to support valeting/detailing and keep me going through the lean times (usually the winter!) but I love it. The 3 months setup involved sourcing a van, equipment, products and know how! Didn't really do any market research as such (that's not my thing!) just had a belief you know that I could do it. Hell, it wasn't a huge outlay and if things didn't work out, I was sure I could recoup most of my outlay through selling the equipment etc. and so in that sense I wasn't overly worried.
> 
> Dave, my advice is take up steve1975's offer and get out there. Pick the guy's brains to death in terms of strategy and the like. After this, if you decide to continue, then consider setting up as a mobile valeter. Much of the same equipment you will source can be used in your static unit anyhow and so, 2 birds with one stone. I know in my immediate geographical area, a 'quality static valeting' unit will most probably not work; there are simply too many hand-wash stations around. I think that a static business will work best for top-end detailing, depending of course on the area in which you are based.
> 
> *EDIT : just read your post above; ok, your valeting skills are not in question then.  Still, a day out with someone with their own business would still be invaluable inmo. You can look at their setup and so on; look at their prices.


Already spoke with Steve he is over 4 hours away from me unfortunately.But after 11 years im confident I can valet :thumb: :buffer: :detailer:


----------



## bigdave1

muzzer42 said:


> In all honesty, if you are set on making a go of this then good luck to you dave but a very serious paragraph of caution is needed.
> Every week someone starts a "i'm startinv my own business because i am the mutts nuts at this malarkey" thread before quickly disappearing. Get some expert advice on how to keep this venture from going south and ruining you into the bargain and from that you can work out what you NEED to charge to make money. Then i suggest you canvass people to see if their is a demand for this.
> Once you've done all that and if you still thinks it's viable, then good luck to you and i look forward to seeing your posts in here of your work :thumb:


Done some local research already mate, its looking good, I have customers lined up, just need to work out a fair pricing policy


----------



## jon-sri

M4D YN said:


> :thumb:I never wanted to say this,as all the ball bags want to jump on me


ill jump you anyway ....just messing :thumb:


----------



## srod

Take a look at the websites of some local valeters to get an idea of what they charge.

I charge more or less the same as those around me and whilst I would like to up the prices a bit, I am quite happy with them.


----------



## Kerr

bigdave1 said:


> Done some local research already mate, its looking good, I have customers lined up, just need to work out a fair pricing policy


Nobody has really questioned your ability to valet cars.

It has been more on the business side of things that people are going on about.

You think you are ready to start a business and are asking questions you should have the answers for before even thinking about starting.


----------



## Rayner

I'm not a Valeter but I work out prices every day of the week, it's fairly easy once you've got a few jobs under your belt mate. You obviously know how long a wash is going to take you, a wash n vac etc etc so all you need to know is how much you want per hour and your off.

This is completely hypothetical but lets say a wash n vac will take you an hour on a medium sized car in not too bad a state and you want £20 per hour and it'll cost £5 materials then that's your answer -£25 and so on.

I really don't think there's any point in looking at other people's prices in your area, I never have and I haven't been out of work for 7 years.


----------



## bigdave1

Kerr said:


> Nobody has really questioned your ability to valet cars.
> 
> It has been more on the business side of things that people are going on about.
> 
> You think you are ready to start a business and are asking questions you should have the answers for before even thinking about starting.


Im asking about pricing to make sure I am not over charging!

Negative people are not welcome to comment on my threads as said before!

So bye bye pal :wave:


----------



## bigdave1

rayner said:


> I'm not a Valeter but I work out prices every day of the week, it's fairly easy once you've got a few jobs under your belt mate. You obviously know how long a wash is going to take you, a wash n vac etc etc so all you need to know is how much you want per hour and your off.
> 
> This is completely hypothetical but lets say a wash n vac will take you an hour on a medium sized car in not too bad a state and you want £20 per hour and it'll cost £5 materials then that's your answer -£25 and so on.
> 
> I really don't think there's any point in looking at other people's prices in your area, I never have and I haven't been out of work for 7 years.


Great advice, thanks mate ! :thumb:


----------



## jon-sri

I went selfemployed a year ago I do a lot of work ..4 days for one small garage then 2-3 days mobile so 7 days some weeks and its hard work tbh but its what I wanted and what I want I love the job going to new customers getting good feed back.
but remember dave your only as good as your last job :thumb:


----------



## bigdave1

jon-sri said:


> I went selfemployed a year ago I do a lot of work ..4 days for one small garage then 2-3 days mobile so 7 days some weeks and its hard work tbh but its what I wanted and what I want I love the job going to new customers getting good feed back.
> but remember dave your only as good as your last job :thumb:


All my jobs are spot on, im a perfectionist


----------



## Kerr

bigdave1 said:


> Im asking about pricing to make sure I am not over charging!
> 
> Negative people are not welcome to comment on my threads as said before!
> 
> So bye bye pal :wave:


That's not really how forums work. It's open for people to have a debate and not for the OP to be selective.

People aren't being negative, they are being realistic.

You might be the world's greatest valeter, but you clearly know nothing about a business.

I can't really believe we are having this same thread for the millionth time on here.

If Gordon Ramsey did valeting nightmares..............


----------



## suspal

Depending on the size of vehicle you be looking at anywhere between £30-100 for a complete valet,any services on top charge extra.
For interior shampoo you're looking at £30-60 again depending on the condition of the vehicle.
My final word on the subject is look at web sites run by valeting companies and also speak to Mark at Autobrite direct they run courses and advise on kit basicly A/Z on running a valeting business.
Drop the attitude you'll not win any friends.


----------



## bigdave1

I know but how much for a quick wash and what to include. How much for a wash n vac? The pricing goes from £5 - £15 £20

I don't want to compete with the £5 wash at petrol station forecourts


----------



## Rayner

Just to add to my previous post. Re over charging/ under charging, I've had people say to me on a £600 job that I was twice the price of someone else, can you match it? No was the answer, they went with the other person. I didn't want the job a 300 quid because I wouldn't of earned anything. 

Another example is that in my town there's 4 Valeting centres. 3 of them compete with each other on pricing and cut corners to get the price right, one of them is higher priced and won't work for any less. All 4 are usually busy, who's the idiot? The people rushing their asses off trying to make the money and getting a reputation for bad work or the one that charges more, gets the work right and has an outstanding reputation? I know there's only one that I'd take my car to 

People say to aim for the market that you want to attract but imo set your prices and let whoever is willing to pay those prices come to you, get the work right not the price, let them decide what's fair because everyone is different :thumb:


----------



## Rayner

bigdave1 said:


> I know but how much for a quick wash and what to include. How much for a wash n vac? The pricing goes from £5 - £15 £20
> 
> I don't want to compete with the £5 wash at petrol station forecourts


You don't need to. There's plenty of them about abd people know where they are, if they want a £5 wash & wax that's where they'll go but there are people out there who drive past them thinking 'I wish there was somewhere better round here'

All you need to beat them on is standard of work and customer service. Don't forget most of the staff at these places barely speak English so your all ready on top there.


----------



## muzzer

I still say you need to know how much you NEED to make to avoid the business ending up in the toilet, other than that, what you charge is mostly up to you but i know the local APC car wash place charges £55 for a full interior valet.


----------



## srod

As an example, I list a nominal price of £40 for an interior valet because that is the going rate around my parts. Many people around my way balk at that price, until I tell them what the work involves and how long it might take me.

Now that is a 'nominal' price, kind of an average that I charge. A customer will receive a bill for the £40 only if I can complete a thorough valet of the interior within a set time. Beyond that and the price rises.

Did 2 interiors last week, the first was for £100 and the second carried a charge of £70. You can imagine the state of the interiors on those two jobs!  Was surprised that the first customer accepted the £100 quote in fact. With more and more jobs now I actually pop round to give a quote and a guarantee of a price I will not exceed before accepting a booking. Buggered if I am going to charge £40 for an interior covered in dog hairs and straw etc!

The point is that you must be somewhat flexible in what you charge lest you end up working for peanuts and a nice pat on the back!


----------



## lemkey

I just googled 'Valet Centre' and looked at the price lists for 4 different places. Might be a good place to look..?


----------



## stiffler69

Do 3 tiers of valets first is £20, second is £30 and 3rd £50 then have bolt ons if you like, a engine bay clean and dress is £10, a wet vac is £10, Fog-it Is £10, then you have your special waxes and extra processes like after a wax add zelos fortifier it adds extra length to your wax durability charge £10 extra.

This is how we make money the little extras make up our lower prices, makes the customer feel like he's getting something extra for not alot more money


----------



## Otto

Have you had a look at Tesco prices?

Or at least the stores I have seen that have valet centres in the car park. 

I would just mirror there prices with minor adjustment if need be. If you look properly by the time you add clay, polish, wax, leather or cloth treatment it works out the same as a basic detail. Ie approx 150-200 mark. 

Reflect what is in the area as people will ultimately compare prices. To that end if you are going to charge more than the average you will need to clearly justify why whether that is better experience, aftercare , products or additional services included.


----------



## Luke M

This is such a frustrating thread to read. 
Dave, I know how much money I need to pay my bills. I'm not self employed but my job pays enough to cover my expenses at home and for me and my family to live comfortably. 
It's variables like this that also take an effect on your venture. You seem to me at least to be looking for someone to price your whole operation without any prior knowledge of what you want/need to make and what you are aspiring to achieve. 

At age thirty ish? You should be able at least to have a target of what's needed from this business and your costs associated to your time and materials. Use this as a benchmark and gauge as already suggested on how much custom you expect to get. 
Ie if you need twenty thousand pounds per annum to pay for your lifestyle and you only have one potential customer then charging said customer 20k to clean there car for a year is not realistic. 
I'm not trying to be offensive when saying this clearly needs more thought from your point of view before anything else.


----------



## bigdave1

*I was along the lines of:*

£10 Outiside Only "Quick wash" Tyres Dressed
£15 Outside As Above with Hoover 
£25 Mini Valet 
£60 Full Valet

Just wondering if I should push the prices up to say

Outside only £12 
In & Out £20

Mini Valet £30 
Full Valet £60

*OR *

*My other pricing structure looks like this:*

*Outside Only £7 * (4x4 add £3)
Pressure Wash 
Hand Wash 
Hand Dry 
Wheels

*Outside Only Standard: £12* (4x4 add £3) (Hoover & Dash Shine add £5)

As above plus 
Wheels
Tyres Dressed
Wheel Arches Dressed
Interior Fragrance

Liquid Wax: £17 (4x4 add £3) (Hoover & Dash Shine add £5)

As above plus 
Liquid Wax & Hot Rinse


----------



## Jdudley90

Will you be running your stationary valet centre alone?


----------



## bigdave1

Yes for the time being


----------



## S63

Luke M said:


> This is such a frustrating thread to read.
> Dave, I know how much money I need to pay my bills. I'm not self employed but my job pays enough to cover my expenses at home and for me and my family to live comfortably.
> It's variables like this that also take an effect on your venture. You seem to me at least to be looking for someone to price your whole operation without any prior knowledge of what you want/need to make and what you are aspiring to achieve.
> 
> At age thirty ish? You should be able at least to have a target of what's needed from this business and your costs associated to your time and materials. Use this as a benchmark and gauge as already suggested on how much custom you expect to get.
> Ie if you need twenty thousand pounds per annum to pay for your lifestyle and you only have one potential customer then charging said customer 20k to clean there car for a year is not realistic.
> I'm not trying to be offensive when saying this clearly needs more thought from your point of view before anything else.


The most common sense post in this "frustrating" thread thus far. Seems to go straight over his head, perhaps you should negotiate as his business advisor.


----------



## jon-sri

bigdave1 said:


> All my jobs are spot on, im a perfectionist


then you have nothing to worry about mate :thumb:


----------



## Jdudley90

bigdave1 said:


> Yes for the time being


Will you be taking bookings? Because i don't think you are going to get a steady stream of people driving in so being on your own could be difficult. 
You would also have to do 10 £10 car washes a day to take £100 and if you did that 5 days a week 50 weeks of the year that's £25k. Minus your overheads and it's not feasible. You need to be doing big volume with very little overheads to make these pay and that's why people are saying the business plan is floored.


----------



## bigdave1

Jdudley90 said:


> Will you be taking bookings? Because i don't think you are going to get a steady stream of people driving in so being on your own could be difficult.
> You would also have to do 10 £10 car washes a day to take £100 and if you did that 5 days a week 50 weeks of the year that's £25k. Minus your overheads and it's not feasible. You need to be doing big volume with very little overheads to make these pay and that's why people are saying the business plan is floored.


IM not set on £10 washes


----------



## bigdave1

S63 said:


> The most common sense post in this "frustrating" thread thus far. Seems to go straight over his head, perhaps you should negotiate as his business advisor.


You still here you looser? Jog on ....


----------



## Otto

bigdave1 said:


> You still here you looser? Jog on ....


Guys, please don't let it get like this. This forum is full of nice people who offer a lot if help. Over and beyond any other community which I have seen. Leave your differences out. It's a shame to see small scale arguments on here when often there is no significant reason or something is often mid understood.

Furthermore it just diverts from the matter at hand. ...


----------



## bigdave1

Otto said:


> Guys, please don't let it get like this. This forum is full of nice people who offer a lot if help. Over and beyond any other community which I have seen. Leave your differences out. It's a shame to see small scale arguments on here when often there is no significant reason or something is often mid understood.
> 
> Furthermore it just diverts from the matter at hand. ...


This guys leaving me no choice but to defend myself, ripping me apart on everything i say. He can stay off my threads, if he posts again he is a big girl :wave:


----------



## mark-gts

bigdave1 said:


> This guys leaving me no choice but to defend myself, ripping me apart on everything i say. He can stay off my threads, if he posts again he is a big girl :wave:


The problem your having though mate is your ruling out genuine advice from people who do know a fair bit about this and ive done my fair share of research on this subject myself only advice i would have is if you genuinelly want this work out what your personal money needs to be and also have a rough idea of what your overheads needs to be so you know exactly what you need to make before there is a wage or money for yourself and try and figure out what products you wabt to use or try big affiliations with suppliers and know were you want things from etc everyone has there favourites that they choose to use day in day out and also try and obviously prove you can provide the services people want


----------



## bigdave1

Yeh yeh . Ok Alan sugar


----------



## mark-gts

bigdave1 said:


> Yeh yeh . Ok Alan sugar


Good luck with your venture!


----------



## bigslippy

Gosh , this thread's getting some mileage :lol:


----------



## bigdave1

Lol loving it


----------



## S63

bigdave1 said:


> This guys leaving me no choice but to defend myself, ripping me apart on everything i say. He can stay off my threads, if he posts again he is a big girl :wave:


Nah, not ripping you apart for what you are saying, criticising what you aren't saying, you want price advice? without knowing your overheads, personal situation, geographical location, other businesses, it's an almost impossible task.
Members keep asking, you keep ignoring. Go to a bank manager wanting a loan for a business he or she will want some form of a business plan.

With immigrants flooding the country prepared to work for next to nothing I can only guess running a valeting business is very hard work, you'll need to be tough, smart and not easily put off by those that challenge any weaknesses you might show. From years of seeing such threads of this nature it seems most are put off given we don't seem to get any success stories from someone who once came on DW and said how do I start a valeting business.


----------



## m1pui

bigdave1 said:


> IM not set on £10 washes


You might not be set on that, but equally your potential customers might not be prepared to pay £10 or more than that for a simple wash and you might find you don't have time to do some of the more thorough ones, whilst still maintaining a perfectionist attitude.

You're selling to people using a gym so you need to look at the time your customers are going to afford you. Say an average gym user spends an hour in there, do you have to speed or capacity to cope with 2, 3 or 4 cars that might turn up within a few minutes of each other and be expecting it to be done within that time frame? All it might take is for someone to want to add an interior job and it could slow you right down.

Consider the local hand washes can have 3 or 4 people working on each car and it can still take 15+ mins to get through a £5 wash and dry from them.


----------



## richard56

I hope it does not get locked.
There is a lot of good advice here.
Dave try to keep your cool all being well tomorrow I might be asking for advice too on all this business planning.
Now whose for a Cuppa?


----------



## bigdave1

richard56 said:


> I hope it does not get locked.
> There is a lot of good advice here.
> Dave try to keep your cool all being well tomorrow I might be asking for advice too on all this business planning.
> Now whose for a Cuppa?


Yeh boiii get the kettle on :thumb::argie:

Inbox me mate :thumb::buffer:


----------



## Jdudley90

bigdave1 said:


> IM not set on £10 washes


Ok but in that case why am I going to come and pay you more than £10 when I can get it cheaper elsewhere? Your pricing needs to be set around your overheads. I know a unit will cost you £25k a year plus rates plus materials plus insurances. So that's £35 - 40k. Then everything else on top is yours. These are theoretical figures but you are going to need to take £65 - 70k to have an average wage. £25/hour for 10 hours a day, 5 days a week, 50 weeks a year is £62.5k. That's hard work.


----------



## bigdave1

Jdudley90 said:


> Ok but in that case why am I going to come and pay you more than £10 when I can get it cheaper elsewhere? Your pricing needs to be set around your overheads. I know a unit will cost you £25k a year plus rates plus materials plus insurances. So that's £35 - 40k. Then everything else on top is yours. These are theoretical figures but you are going to need to take £65 - 70k to have an average wage. £25/hour for 10 hours a day, 5 days a week, 50 weeks a year is £62.5k. That's hard work.


You know nothing!!! I pay next to nothing for my rent. Stop making assumptions based on guess work.

All I want to know is about pricing.


----------



## mark-gts

bigdave1 said:


> You know nothing!!! I pay next to nothing for my rent. Stop making assumptions based on guess work.
> 
> All I want to know is about pricing.


So why didnt you mention any of this is you pay next to nothing for rents ans rates u know what u should need to make to cover those look at your competitors in the damn area your in and price accordingly!!


----------



## Jdudley90

bigdave1 said:


> You know nothing!!! I pay next to nothing for my rent. Stop making assumptions based on guess work.
> 
> All I want to know is about pricing.


How can people tell you how to price when we don't know your rent and overheads, it is impossible. If you know better why are you on here?


----------



## bigdave1

mark-gts said:


> So why didnt you mention any of this is you pay next to nothing for rents ans rates u know what u should need to make to cover those look at your competitors in the damn area your in and price accordingly!!


I didn't tell you cos I didn't need to.

All I asked is how much to charge for a wash, is that hard to work out in your small head!?

What I pay on rates is nothing to do with you

All I asked is pricing for a wash, wash & vac etc...

I didn't remember asking for a business plan!! Now F*ck Off !!:wave:


----------



## mark-gts

bigdave1 said:


> I didn't tell you cos I didn't need to.
> 
> All I asked is how much to charge for a wash, is that hard to work out in your small head!?
> 
> What I pay on rates is nothing to do with you
> 
> All I asked is pricing for a wash, wash & vac etc...
> 
> I didn't remember asking for a business plan!! Now F*ck Off !!:wave:


Well take your products break down the costs of each product roll all the products into one package and charge accordingly for product usage and time :S


----------



## m1pui

If that's all you want to know

£5 - wash & wheels (£7.50 4x4)
£10 - above + carpet vac (£12.50 4x4)
£20 - above + dash & upholstery vac (£22.50 4x4)

That's about what the hand wash I sometimes use charges. I'd struggle to justify paying more for quick work.


----------



## S63

Oh dear the threads coming to an end and we can safely say BigDave hasn't got the maturity and respect to run any form of business.


----------



## tones61

http://www.davesmobilecarwash.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/New-truck-and-rig_web1.jpg

:buffer:

:wave:


----------



## 182_Blue

Enough, i will be dealing with anybody that has broken the rules.


----------

